# turkey question



## ryckmanm (Sep 7, 2009)

i got a couple toms roosted in a tree in the middle of nowhere. just wondering if turkeys fly down the same way they flew up.
thanks,
mason


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

It seems they roost in the same trees everynight. I've watched a group fly down into the same spot the last 4 days. No luck in the past two mornings though.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

They will typically pitch down into the same general area. Now if you are wondering if they fly up on the northside of the tree they will fly down on the same side...... Maybe. It all depends on many things. Are the hens on that side. If hens are roosted with a tom....did they pitch down on that side. Were hens calling him on that side. etc.


----------



## wtrfwl havoc (Dec 14, 2009)

this is a topic me and my hunting buddies have spent countless hours arguing and studying for years. we have paid very close attention to details and this is just my observations so don't shoot me here. where i am hunting there is a lot of agriculture. it generally almost without fail seems that the birds will go down on the side of the creek that has the shortest vegitation such as alfalfa, disced field, etc versus. the side with tall wheat. the only conclusion that we can come up with is how wet the tall wheat is in the morning due to moisture. if we hunt areas with wheat on both sides i have seen over and over again where the birds will go down in the creek bed rather than out in the wheat field, then follow the creek to our location. it doesn't always work this way but it seems about 9 out of 10 times it is. last year i started paying attention to the wind direction to see if they fly off into the wind like geese, but didn't go out enough to test it, but thats just me thinking.


----------

